# Polish Angel....any thoughts?



## Wilkoj66 (Jul 28, 2019)

Again, I am sniffing about and spotted this outfit. They seem a touch pricey for a small amount of product, but their marketing blurb is impressive, but will the colour infused carnauba spray cover 50% of surface defects? I suspect not.

Are there any first hand users than have used their products with either a good or otherwise review?


----------



## BsrGT (May 20, 2019)

Check out this thread, there is some information on PA.
https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=416873
Personally I have used some of their stuff, and found it a nice experience to work with those I tried. As with everything in life, you come to the point where you want to settle on something after trying and experiencing different stuff. It was the same for me with PA, I had lots of products, always trying something new, but as a hobby detailer, there was less and less time gradually to actually clean the car. It started to be an occasion for me, a nice relaxing experience you get once in a while. Thats when I found the magic of PA, enjoying the bit of time you have with some of the best products available(imho), that were hand made for you. I dont think I can describe it properly. Nowadays, I don't need multiple polishes, glazes, cleaners etc. I just have my PA Contour. Dont need different LSP's, just enjoying laying down a layer of Rapidwaxx. 
Re. the carnauba arts stuff, havent tried those yet, but they do work in covering light marring and swirls, wouldnt say 50% though, maybe on a well maintained car. These sprays contain the same carnauba flecks that Contour does, these melt on your pad as you work and fill some defects.


----------



## budgetplan1 (Aug 10, 2016)

Although it's price is somewhat not-so-angelic, it's a luscious set of products.

Have used Master Sealant, Rapidwaxx, Cosmic Spritz, High Gloss, Intimate, Snowcake, SuperSport, Palladium, Diver, Ultrared and Rain 9H. Aside from Rain 9H which was a major downer, all PA products offer a very nice look and are crazy easy to use.

Aside from Master Sealant, Rapidwaxx and Rain 9h the others are things I use regularly. It's a great collection of products.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Only used Cosmic Spritz but I've caught the PA bug. Agree with everything said above. There is definitely a luxury feel and the results I've found to be super impressive.


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

Like Budgetplan, I have used master sealant, palladium, intimate, cosmic spritz, high gloss, flake, glissante, cosmic v2, invincible, master polish, final polish, escalate, bellaclean, snowcake, silver alunite.
512detail is your man on autopia forum for polish angel stuff.
the carnauba arts silver alunite has given the best finish on silver paint I have ever seen, so highly recommended.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I've used PA Black Wulfenite Carnauba Arts on the black MINI I used to have.

It was brilliant stuff.
Filling in defects? Yes I guess to a certain extent, don't know if I'd say 50%, but I fully corrected my car so it went on beautifully. Smells like boot polish though.

I used Master Sealant and Rapidwaxx.

Mental beading, and ridiculously slick finish.

Top products imo, not cheap, but a nice treat every now and again for the car


----------



## Wilkoj66 (Jul 28, 2019)

Thank you, folks. It was the Black Wulfenite I fancied. Obviously, the paintwork will be docontaminated, etc before application but I am wondering whether if it fussy about sitting on top of a glaze, etc?


----------



## Bellaciao (Dec 2, 2019)

Wanted to try but the price has put me off.


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

I fancy trying this but just bought WOWO's crystal sealant to apply.

I may buy a bottle anyway, as I have the itch


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Wilkoj66 said:


> Thank you, folks. It was the Black Wulfenite I fancied. Obviously, the paintwork will be docontaminated, etc before application but I am wondering whether if it fussy about sitting on top of a glaze, etc?


I would use PA Black Wulfenite instead of a glaze tbh

Although I have used Prima Amigo and put Master Sealant over the top and it was pretty good


----------



## Wilkoj66 (Jul 28, 2019)

James_R said:


> I would use PA Black Wulfenite instead of a glaze tbh
> 
> Although I have used Prima Amigo and put Master Sealant over the top and it was pretty good


So what would you put on top of Wulfenite?


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Love PA stuff. I Recommend it to anyone 
Yeah its pricey though 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilkoj66 (Jul 28, 2019)

Walesy. said:


> I fancy trying this but just bought WOWO's crystal sealant to apply.
> 
> I may buy a bottle anyway, as I have the itch


Wowo's....great packaging, but underwhelmed with their products.


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

Wilkoj66 said:


> Wowo's....great packaging, but underwhelmed with their products.


the crystal sealant is apparently the doggies do da's...nothing else I fancy from them. The sealant gets great reviews.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Walesy. said:


> the crystal sealant is apparently the doggies do da's...nothing else I fancy from them. The sealant gets great reviews.


Not sure about the new version, but the previous one got very good reviews, but was tricky to apply / use. Think the new erosion aims to address this ?

Definitely one I'm looking to try out at some point :thumb:


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

Andyblue said:


> Not sure about the new version, but the previous one got very good reviews, but was tricky to apply / use. Think the new erosion aims to address this ?
> 
> Definitely one I'm looking to try out at some point :thumb:


Yeah apparently its very very good, spoke to a few on here who used it pre-release from WOWO who said it was easier to use.

If you're local to me mate, feel free to swing by for some to try


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Wilkoj66 said:


> So what would you put on top of Wulfenite?


I wouldn't and didn't used to put anything on top of Black Wulfenite.

That would be my last step, like a quick detailing spray.
Its a spray type wax/sealant that really should be your last step.
It leaves a supremely slick finish that beads really well, and will make flake pop on metallic black/dark greys.

If you wanted a proper sealant underneath then I would go for Master Sealant as I used to, then BW.

You can get a small bottle of Master Sealant (50ml) that will do the car a few times for about £18 iirc.

Decon/ Polish/ Master Sealant/ Black Wulfenite :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Walesy. said:


> Yeah apparently its very very good, spoke to a few on here who used it pre-release from WOWO who said it was easier to use.
> 
> If you're local to me mate, feel free to swing by for some to try


Cheers mate and extremely generous.

If I'm off to daughters in Edinburgh, may well take you up on the offer :thumb:


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

Andyblue said:


> Cheers mate and extremely generous.
> 
> If I'm off to daughters in Edinburgh, may well take you up on the offer :thumb:


Most welcome buddy


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

James_R said:


> I wouldn't and didn't used to put anything on top of Black Wulfenite.
> 
> That would be my last step, like a quick detailing spray.
> Its a spray type wax/sealant that really should be your last step.
> ...


As this Gent says


----------



## jamiepollock643 (May 12, 2013)

PA has a premium price, but they are PREMIUM products. In terms of finish, ease of use, performance, etc. Everything I have used has been very impressive and as mentioned already, when you use them, it feels special.


----------



## CharliesTTS (Jan 30, 2018)

Has anyone used the Carnaubaflockencreme? I assume 50ml would cover a medium size car a couple of times?


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

CharliesTTS said:


> Has anyone used the Carnaubaflockencreme? I assume 50ml would cover a medium size car a couple of times?


As in Famous? If so yes I've used it 
Great finish and easy to use. Top with Rapidwaxx when it tails off

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## CharliesTTS (Jan 30, 2018)

Kyle 86 said:


> As in Famous? If so yes I've used it
> Great finish and easy to use. Top with Rapidwaxx when it tails off
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Thanks..it was the Snowflake I was looking at - think it's the same as famous but for white?

Not sure how far the 50ml goes or just to get the 100ml instead?


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

CharliesTTS said:


> Thanks..it was the Snowflake I was looking at - think it's the same as famous but for white?
> 
> Not sure how far the 50ml goes or just to get the 100ml instead?


50 ml will go further than you think.. I actually applied it by hand aswell. Very nice to use. I've got some left and will definitely be using it in the summer. You will get a few uses out of it easy. Deffo get some Rapidwaxx if you ain't already got some. Ultimate finish is only UK stockist



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## CharliesTTS (Jan 30, 2018)

:thumb: Cheers Kyle!


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Kyle 86 said:


> Deffo get some Rapidwaxx if you ain't already got some. Ultimate finish is only UK stockist


www.polishangel.co.uk ???

I've bought some from both.

1st time I used polishangel.co.uk I got an email saying everything was made fresh to order.
It came from Germany 2 days later. :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

I have tried some of PA products I like RapidWaxx and Master Compound my fav , Master Final Finish is good but now there is many options in market , Esclate lotion , Flake and Aqua shampoos is normal, I don’t like Carnuba Flocken Cream Snow White .


----------



## Wilkoj66 (Jul 28, 2019)

Ref Master Sealent, avoid contact with sunlight for 2 hours? Are we thinking sunshine or actual daylight, ie apply under cover in artificial light?


----------



## angelw (Nov 25, 2009)

James_R said:


> www.angelwax.co.uk ???
> 
> I've bought some from both.
> 
> ...


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

angelw said:


> James_R said:
> 
> 
> > www.angelwax.co.uk ???
> ...


Ignore me I've got Angels on the mind... :lol:

I meant

www.polishangel.co.uk


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Massive fan of their products! Well worth the coin imho


----------



## Wilkoj66 (Jul 28, 2019)

Wilkoj66 said:


> Ref Master Sealent, avoid contact with sunlight for 2 hours? Are we thinking sunshine or actual daylight, ie apply under cover in artificial light?


Anyone?


----------



## JordanRaven (Feb 22, 2014)

Wilkoj66 said:


> Anyone?


I'd imagine under cover


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Wilkoj66 said:


> Ref Master Sealent, avoid contact with sunlight for 2 hours? Are we thinking sunshine or actual daylight, ie apply under cover in artificial light?





Wilkoj66 said:


> Anyone?


Daylight is fine.

Anytime I have used Master Sealant its been in daylight, but not direct sunlight.

Great product.


----------

